# Happy Birthday Parakaleo



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 6, 2016)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Parakaleo (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## BGF (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy birthday, Blake! May you have many more in good health!


----------



## Cymro (Mar 6, 2016)

The Lord bless your anniversary Blake.


----------



## Berean (Mar 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Blake!


----------



## Parakaleo (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you, all. I'm 33 today. 

The Lord has blessed His day very much already. He filled our small church with visitors and was worshiped heartily in song, prayer, Word, offering, and Sacrament. Between this and the birthday hugs and kisses from my wife and children, what else could a man possibly want? The nice, leather shoulder-bag I got from my wife was also very appreciated.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 6, 2016)

33 eh. Young pup. Happy birthday with many returns.


----------

